# Comparador de Fases



## Avid (May 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, me gustaria que me ayuden con el diseño de un circuito que me compare las fases de 2 señales de entrada, odsea dos señales que tienen la  misma frecuencia pero que esten desfasados.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## aliteroid (May 13, 2007)

Necesitas saber el angulo de desfase???


----------



## alfelecries (May 13, 2007)

Hola, es algo parecido, pero no exactamente lo mismo.

Lo que quiero hacer es un detector de cruce por cero, por 45º y por 90º

Exactamente, lo único que quiero es que en el osciloscopio me salgan los disparos a 0º, 45º y 90º y estoy utilizando la linea (monofásica). Para hacerlo necesito utilizar solamente operacionales (OPAMP)

CRUCE POR CERO

Este ya lo hice y si me quedo, cada que la línea pasa por cero se ve un disparo en el osciloscopio.

CRUCE POR 45º

Tambien ya lo diseñe, pero no sale nada en el osciloscopio en la simulación si, pero en la realidad no.

CRUCE POR 90

Tambien me quedo en la simulación pero en la realidad no veo ningun disparo.


Para hacer todos, utilice lo de comparador de ventana y como tengo que sumar todos para que se vean todos los disparos a la vez.

TL081, TL082 y TL084 estos son los amplificador que utilice, varios. Lo tengo diseñado uno por uno.  La señal de AC es de 9 Vpp y para alimentar los operacionales +/- 9[V]

No se si alguien me pueda ayudar, tengo los diseños y no se si en base a eso me puedan corregir y ayudarme a corregir en que estoy mal en los diseños de 45º y 90º que son los que no me quedan.


----------



## Avid (May 14, 2007)

Bueno me gustaria saber el desfasaje que existe entre ambas señales, pero bueno si no se puede ni modo, lo mas importante seria que me de un disparo cuando las dos señales esten en fase.
Muchisimas gracias por su interes en el tema y por tratar de ayuidarme.
Espeor que ese detector de pasos por 0, 45 y 90 tambien me ayude en algo.
Buerno si alguien sigue teniendo ideas sobre el tema, seran bienvenidas.


----------



## LoboAA (May 18, 2007)

Que interesante, yo tambien deseo hacer algo parecido, a ver si alguien me ayuda, quiero diseñar un cosfimetro electronico


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

A ver si alguien me puede dar mas ideas para el comparador de fases.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2007)

menudo invento, problematico pero en teoria deberia funcionar.

Hay otro metodo en vez de prgramar cada dention puedes utilizar una red RC tipo pasabajo  .
Esta red proporciona un retardo hasta 180º y tiene una ventaja no depende de la amplitud que es por donde seguramente te falla. Lo malo no me acuerdo como calcularlo con precision, prueba de simularlo con unos valores y veras como desfasa.

Otro metodo es utilizando varios 555 en forma monostable.
Poner un comparador por paso por cero y la salida del opam a la patilla 2 del 555 de cada fase 45 y 90 y la salida 3 o 7 tienes los disparos.

Es mucho mas sencillo calcularlo con suma precision.


Un truquito tonto, si lo sincronizas normal por el CH1 y unes a la sonda una resistencia de digamos 10k. En el punto de union resistencia/sonda le pones un condensador pequeño 1nF y este a los 555. Cuando grafiques te saldra una pequeña pertubacion que te indicara que el 555 a basculado. O sea en la señal original añades la tension del 555 y sabras donde a disparado que ese punto es 45.


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

tiopepe123, no me interesa tanto saber los cruces de cero o los disparos si son en 45, 90 o 180.
El problema basicamente es que yo quiero diseñar un circuito al cual entren dos señales y que me diga si estasn en fase o no?.
creo que este circuito es mucho mas facil, pero sinceramemnte no se por donde empezar.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Gradmaster (Jul 19, 2009)

Prueba lo siguiente, desfasa una de las señales 180º, y al sumar las dos señales si la tension es 0V a la salida, estan en fase, lo unico que debes cuidar son las amplitudes, deben ser las mismas.

saludos y exito.


----------



## sergio2981 (Jul 24, 2009)

resien entro a este post y veo que lo que necesitabas era en el año 2007 y la verda nose si ya no lo necesitas o si,  bueno la verdad yo tengo un circuito indicador  de frecuencia trifasica y quisiera saber si te sirve.


----------



## YoOs (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola  sergio2981 te cuento que yo si ando necesitando un circuito indicador de frecuencia trifasico, bueno recien estoy revisando este post que fue de hace dos años =S, ojala aun se pueda, no se si aun podrias mandarlo.

mil gracias de antemano


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 25, 2011)

men ya los vendes listos, se utilizan para las maquinas y son pequeños, de 40x40x25 digitales con salida a relee pregunta en un distribuidor eléctrico industrial


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

En la detección, los grados tienen que ser exactos o con alguna tolerancia?


----------

